
Ask HN: Is deploying a Docker container less secure? - FrankyHollywood
hey all,<p>I&#x27;m a software engineer thinking about using Docker in my deployment proces at a large company. I was wondering if this has any security implications?<p>Normally a developer checks in code, which is reviewed, and my automated build deploys it on all my servers.<p>Now with docker I deploy a container, which I could infect with extra software, or with code I manipulated.<p>Isn&#x27;t this a huge security flaw?
======
eschutte2
Your container should be built by an automated process as part of a continuous
deployment setup, just like your automated build, so I don't see the
difference.

------
corecoder
You could as well infect all your code with extra software, I fail to see how
introducing Docker would change anything.

Of course, you should consider deploying containers only from your own private
registry, and vetting any third party container before uploading it to your
own registry as well.

